# Gaggia Classic R18161/40 - advice needed



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello, I'm a new user. I'm not especially interested in breaking down and rebuilding espresso machines as some are on this site. I just enjoy coffee. I had a Baby Gaggia about 6 years ago and replaced it with a De Longhi. My ex-wife now has this as I couldn't be bothered the hassle of getting it back. I'm looking at buying another espresso machine and I'm thinking about a Gaggia. I have read that the post-2015 models are generally not rated as highly as the pre-2015 models (even though Philips bought the company way back in 2009; so perhaps a more accurate statement would be that the earlier Philips models are better than the later ones?) Anyway, I was looking at the R18161/40 Gaggia and I have some basic questions that I'd be grateful if someone could answer: 1) is this an older model?; 2) where was it made; 3) if a part needs replacing how can I get a new one given that it may be an old model?; 4) what is the boiler power? I have read it's 1300 but I'm sure the sticker says 1050; 5) what adjustments could be made to improve this model? 5) is this model better or worse than other older models like the R19303? Many thanks


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I can tell you as much as I know, and hope others will correct any mistakes. R18161/40 is 2009 or after, when Philips took over and production moved to Romania. In theory it's a 1300W boiler. I have a 2011 R19303 model from this period which is rated 1200W. The Romanian production used up a variety of parts from the older Italian production so there's some variance. The older Italian models had 1425W boilers, and from what I'm seeing they steam quicker - my older Baby has the 1425W boiler. There should be plenty of parts. One thing to watch with older models is the brew and steam thermostats - they can become inaccurate and you certainly want these to be correct. The older models had the larger solenoid, and the Philips production started replacing these with the smaller model. So older pre-Philips models are potentially better, but may need a bit of love and care. Parts should be no problem. I think the older model number is R14101. One thing to inquire about is whether the steam wand drips - that's a known problem and a bit expensive to replace.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The larger solenoid is retrofittable on the more modern machines. The smaller ones only really have a problem with getting blocked more easily if the boiler's been allowed to get scaled up.

If you can find one that has had a PID fitted it'll remove the need to temp surf to brew at the correct pressure.


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

That's very useful - thanks. Should the R18161 model come with the 3 way solenoid valve? I've read the new model does not and this can cause maintenance problems. Also the new model cannot be fitted with a better steam wand; the common thing I'm reading is that the Gaggia wand is frequently replaced by the rancillo? Do you know if this would be possible with the R18161 model?


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

It's very hard on eBay to find model numbers. I have heard that older models are better (does this mean 2009) or pre-2015. how do I therefore source one of these older machines reliably?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rnash said:


> That's very useful - thanks. Should the R18161 model come with the 3 way solenoid valve? I've read the new model does not and this can cause maintenance problems. Also the new model cannot be fitted with a better steam wand; the common thing I'm reading is that the Gaggia wand is frequently replaced by the rancillo? Do you know if this would be possible with the R18161 model?


All the pre-2015 classics (with the larger steam switch) will have a 3 way solenoid & can have the Silvia wand fitted. The V3/4 wand is better than the V1/2 wand but it's a lot more Involved to fit as it has a ball joint. There are V1/2 wands available with a giggia nut already on so it's a straight swap.

Looks like you can





.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rnash said:


> It's very hard on eBay to find model numbers. I have heard that older models are better (does this mean 2009) or pre-2015. how do I therefore source one of these older machines reliably?


Once you have 5 posts you'll be able to access the for sale board here. There are quite a few classics for sale at the moment.


----------



## Rnash (Jul 20, 2018)

What about a 2010 model? I understand that it's still Phips but only by a year?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Rnash said:


> What about a 2010 model? I understand that it's still Phips but only by a year?


Probably like mine which is 2011, as above. Works OK except the steam wand drips. Thermostats seem accurate. Smaller boiler and solenoid. I'll fix the drips one day, but as above I've gone back to my 2005 Baby with the 1425W boiler and larger solenoid. It's 11.5 bar and doesn't have the Classic adjustable OPV but seems to work fine.

As long as you don't get the newer 2015 model you're always in with a shout. The older models are easy to see in photos since they have the thin chrome pipe on the left going down to the drip tray. If you're buying on eBay ask for the information printed on the sticker on the bottom. This gives the date, model number and boiler rating in watts.


----------



## coggin87 (Aug 17, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Once you have 5 posts you'll be able to access the for sale board here. There are quite a few classics for sale at the moment.


What kind of ballpark price should someone be looking to pay for a second hand gaggia now?

I see new, post 2015 ones on ebay for aroudn £230.

Thanks


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

coggin87 said:


> What kind of ballpark price should someone be looking to pay for a second hand gaggia now?
> 
> I see new, post 2015 ones on ebay for aroudn £230.
> 
> Thanks


you may as well buy new as pay 230 for a 2015 on model- Ive had both the 2015 and a number of pre 2015 - they both work as well as each other, the 2015 does have an adjustable OPV its just its plastic and hidden near the pump, it also benefits from a larger SS boiler and steams better as a result. However the pre 2015 is the more repairable and solid machine that will roll on forever and is easy to work on and repair.


----------

